
The Linux Information Project - brudgers
http://www.linfo.org/index.html
======
jgable
I’m very glad this site exists. I have personally found it useful.

However, it suffers from a problem common to these types of sites — namely,
there is no obvious organization of the content. Say that I’m a new user who
is interested in Linux. Where do I start? The index, the commands, the how-
tos... they are all alphabetical. Just like man pages! It’s great that
documentation is comprehensive, but that doesn’t make it usable.

Knowledge doesn’t always fit neatly into a hierarchical tree. Sometimes it
makes more sense to represent it as a graph. But an alphabetical list only
makes sense for people who already know what they are looking for.

Not trying to crap on this project, really, I’m not. But, if your goal is to
educate people about the advantages of Linux, you’ve got to give them a
foothold and a map of the terrain.

------
suramya_tomar
The site is quite good but appears to be extremely dated. The last update to
the Newbies page
([http://www.linfo.org/newbies.html](http://www.linfo.org/newbies.html)) was
in 2006.

------
dang
Discussed in 2013:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6778192](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6778192)

------
piahoo
this site just look very bad. personally i found RHEL, gentoo and Arch
documentation super comprehensible

